# Where (from whom) did you get your Maltese?



## BugHillHeather

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could share where they got their Maltese or from whom specifically they got their Maltese. Also, any recommendations (good or bad), experiences, advice, etc. --would be great if you could share those. 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I got Lexi from Kathy White (White's Ashwood Kennel) in Garden Grove, IA. I have since found out she is technically a puppymill, so I would NOT recommend her.

For my 2nd puppy I'm trying to go off the AMA list. Right now I'm waiting on some litters from Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese), Cheryl Filson(Cher-Chien Maltese), and Bobbie Dodd. All of the litters are due any day now.


----------



## doctorcathy

the breeder was Lloyd Buck but the brokers name was Irma. and...eventhough the dogs are cute---it turned out to be a puppymill.


----------



## kodie

I got kodie from a lady near my house... she breeds her own dogs and sells the pups to people she knows. She isnt listed on any breeder lists because she just does it privately and sells to people she is familar with. She takes good care of her babies but... I do not recommend a puppy from her unless you get tests ran on you pup first. She does not do any blood work/tests on her maltese!







I was also given kodie at 8 weeks old.


----------



## BugHillHeather

I think that Lexi is beautiful--good luck with your new baby!



> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 25 2005, 09:57 AM
> *I got Lexi from Kathy White (White's Ashwood Kennel) in Garden Grove, IA.  I have since found out she is technically a puppymill, so I would NOT recommend her.
> 
> For my 2nd puppy I'm trying to go off the AMA list.  Right now I'm waiting on some litters from Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese), Cheryl Filson(Cher-Chien Maltese), and Bobbie Dodd.  All of the litters are due any day now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65050*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## BugHillHeather

Thanks for the info!



> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 25 2005, 10:07 AM
> *the breeder was Lloyd Buck but the brokers name was Irma.  and...eventhough the dogs are cute---it turned out to be a puppymill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65053*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by BugHillHeather+May 25 2005, 09:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Lexi is beautiful--good luck with your new baby!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lexi's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 25 2005, 09:57 AM
> *I got Lexi from Kathy White (White's Ashwood Kennel) in Garden Grove, IA.  I have since found out she is technically a puppymill, so I would NOT recommend her.
> 
> For my 2nd puppy I'm trying to go off the AMA list.  Right now I'm waiting on some litters from Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese), Cheryl Filson(Cher-Chien Maltese), and Bobbie Dodd.  All of the litters are due any day now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65050*
Click to expand...

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65070
[/B][/QUOTE]
Where are you from? We might be able to help you find a good breeder in your area.


----------



## jmm

My first Maltese turned out to be a Maltese Bichon mix and came from a small local puppy mill before I knew better. 

Mikey and Jonathan are from a breeder whom I would not recommend. Very nice people, but I would run from those lines due to the liver problems they produce. 

My last pup was from a reputable breeder and I was very, very pleased with them. I would purchase from them again. 

My mutt is from the local SPCA. One cat was rescued from a vet hospital and the other is from the local Animal Welfare League.


----------



## Ladysmom

My Lady is a rescue. She originally came from a pet shop/puppy mill and has multiple health issues including diabetes and epilepsy. I would obviously not recommend getting a puppy from a pet shop or puppy mill. As it was in Lady's case, she was perfectly healthy for nearly 5 years until all theses genetic "time bombs" started going off.

As far as adopting a rescue, I would recommend it 100%. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in nearly 25 years. My two Siamese cats are also rescues. The love and devotion you get back from an animal who has been discarded or abused as my Siamese Sarah was can't compare with puppy or kitten love in my opinion! It is so rewarding to help these special souls work through their issues and baggage.


----------



## doctorcathy

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 25 2005, 09:14 AM
> *As far as adopting a rescue, I would recommend it 100%. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in nearly 25 years. My two Siamese cats are also rescues.  The love and devotion you get back from an animal who has been discarded or abused as my Siamese Sarah was can't compare with puppy or kitten love in my opinion! It is so rewarding to help these special souls work through their issues and baggage.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65096*


[/QUOTE]


im going to do the same thing! i hate puppies now. talk to MEE also....she's taking care of her friends puppy---its such a pain in the butt. 

well...i dont know why ladysmom decided to not get a puppy or kitten---but my reason is that puppies are too much trouble. LOL


----------



## Ladysmom

I just began to realize how many wonderful adult animals were out there looking for homes and decided that was how I wanted to get my furkids from then on.

Puppies and kittens can be pains, but so can adult dogs and cats you have not had from the start, too, so I don't know if I'd recommend getting a rescue to avoid typical puppy or kitten behavior. Just like with people, bad habits are often harder to break than establishing good habits right from the start. Rescues all come with issues and baggage from their past life. Some can be overcome, some are just part of their unique personality.

I just happen to get more satisfaction from giving a secondhand dog or cat another chance. It is so rewarding to see them blossom right before your eyes. Someday, when I retire, I want to finally foster. I know I can't save or adopt them all, so this would be another way to help the cause.


----------



## BugHillHeather

Soooo many of you are right--puppies are great--but adult dogs are wonderful. That's why I would love to find a retiree or rescue. Its so interesting to hear everyone's different stories. There is one common thread I've noticed--we all love our pets, no matter where they came from. However, I would rather that my new Maltese (whenever I finally get one!) come from a reputable breeder in good health. Cross your fingers--my Maltese is out there somewhere just waiting for me to find it!


----------



## Ladysmom

I think I mentioned Silkess Maltese in Greensboro to you in another post. Quincy's mom got one of her boys (Quincy, I think) from Cindy and said she would get another Silkess Maltese again in a minute.

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltes...TESE/index.html

I checked and she doesn't have any puppies available now, but she says to contact her and she may be able to recommend someone she trusts. It might be worth following up.

I know from time to time she has retired moms available to a good home. It sounds like you might be willing to adopt an adult so it probably would be a good idea to speak to her if you are.

I think I mentioned it before, but I live here in Raleigh. Nothing but BYB's here, though. The News & Observer is full of ads. 

How is your little foster doing in his new home? Do you keep in touch? I want to foster when I retire, but I know how hard it will be to give them up.


----------



## dhodina

I got Tunny as a retiree from Tamar's Maltese. Tammy does have two dogs she may be looking to place shortly. I love Tammy to death she is in Dekalb, IL.


----------



## BugHillHeather

I've been emailing with Quincy's mom for quite some time now--when I started seriously looking for Maltese, she recommended cindy at Silkess. I contacted Cindy and she won't have any puppies until fall. Also--Quincy is a very beautiful Maltese--his coat is so silky and shiny--he is one of the reasons that I love Maltese--the sheer beauty!

My foster Maltese Joy has been in his new home a little over a week now and is doing quite well. His new Mom absolutely adores him and he is warming up to her husband. I'm so glad we found the right home for him. It was very hard to let him go, but I knew we couldn't keep him if he wasn't happy and my husband was scared that he was going to lose a toe or two to Joy! So, all's well that ends well.

I am seriously thinking about fostering--probably in the summertime--I'm a teacher and I don't think it would be fair to leave a foster home alone all day, especially if it has special needs. Fostering is a great way to give back! And there's such a great feeling when you know that the foster animal has finally been placed in the right situation!

I keep checking the N&O for ads--but I'm more than a little wary of BYB, especially after having read everything here--doesn't necessarily mean they are all bad, or even of lesser quality--that's why I asked for other people to share their experiences here--I have learned so much from everyone and I greatly appreciate everyone who has been willing to share their story!




> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 25 2005, 01:27 PM
> *I think I mentioned Silkess Maltese in Greensboro to you in another post. Quincy's mom got one of her boys (Quincy, I think) from Cindy and said she would get another Silkess Maltese again in a minute.
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltes...TESE/index.html
> 
> I checked and she doesn't have any puppies available now, but she says to contact her and she may be able to recommend someone she trusts. It might be worth following up.
> 
> I know from time to time she has retired moms available to a good home. It sounds like you might be willing to adopt an adult so it probably would be a good idea to speak to her if you are.
> 
> I think I mentioned it before, but I live here in Raleigh. Nothing but BYB's here, though. The News & Observer is full of ads.
> 
> How is your little foster doing in his new home? Do you keep in touch? I want to foster when I retire, but I know how hard it will be to give them up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65118*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## BugHillHeather

Thanks--I'll be sure to check it out!



> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 25 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I got Tunny as a retiree from Tamar's Maltese.  Tammy does have two dogs she may be looking to place shortly. I love Tammy to death she is in Dekalb, IL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65136*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teddyandme

I got Teddy from The Puppy Boutique in Brooklyn NY and I would absolutely not recommend them because they lied to me...I was told that Teddy was home raised and in reality he is from a puppy mill. Someone on this site recommended a site which would track down where your puppy came from and when I did it they actually told me Teddy came from a place in MN which has 69 breeding females...I was sick to my stomach and still am when I think about it.

I worry about Teddy every single day since I found this out. Will he come down with some genetic disease...is it a ticking time bomb just waiting to attack my baby. 

I wish I knew better when I got Teddy...I had done some research and was told to look for a place that did not have a USDA number, without a number I was led to beleive they could not be a puppy mill...this place did not have a USDA number...well what I have learned is that if a place sells directly to the general public and never wholesale then they are not required to have a number. I won't be making the same mistake again.

I am so glad that I have my precious Teddy and I would not trade him for millions of dollars, but I wish I did not contribute to the horror of these disgusting places.

Susan


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 25 2005, 11:22 AM
> *im going to do the same thing!  i hate puppies now.  talk to MEE also....she's taking care of her friends puppy---its such a pain in the butt.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65102*


[/QUOTE]

i really want to foster/adopt dogs and give them a second chance too,i think thats why im having difficulty going to school right now, im more passionate in dogs than learning design....but i know that i can apply my design skills in some way and help dogs too









yeah, puppies can be such a pain heeehee but its nice when u can see them maturing and understanding and learning..its the process that can be frustrating









oh yeah, i got jongee from a reputable breeder and would reccommend her, shes fabulous


----------



## charmypoo

It is so sad that so many of us will not recommend the breeders who we have purchased from. This is really sad. Does this mean we all have really high expectations, or we are tricked or breeders just aren't as good as they make it seem?

Vicki Fierheller (Four Halls Maltese) is one of the best breeders I know. I have been to her home and her dogs are so loved. It is clean and she only has a small number. She finishes all her Maltese in Canada and the US before they are bred. She does OFA testing on all her dogs. They get the best carre and I strive to be like her one day.

I also highly recommend Jeanne Haley (Rijes Maltese), Heidi Sullivan (Aria Maltese), Debbie Cleckley (Jacob Maltese), and Denise Rhode (Darylnn Maltese). These breeders I talk to personally but I am sure there are others I don't know personally. There must also be a few more I have forgotten.


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@May 25 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I got Teddy from The Puppy Boutique in Brooklyn NY and I would absolutely not recommend them because they lied to me...I was told that Teddy was home raised and in reality he is from a puppy mill.  Someone on this site recommended a site which would track down where your puppy came from and when I did it they actually told me Teddy came from a place in MN which has 69 breeding females...I was sick to my stomach and still am when I think about it.
> 
> I worry about Teddy every single day since I found this out.  Will he come down with some genetic disease...is it a ticking time bomb just waiting to attack my baby.
> 
> I wish I knew better when I got Teddy...I had done some research and was told to look for a place that did not have a USDA number, without a number I was led to beleive they could not be a puppy mill...this place did not have a USDA number...well what I have learned is that if a place sells directly to the general public and never wholesale then they are not required to have a number.  I won't be making the same mistake again.
> 
> I am so glad that I have my precious Teddy and I would not trade him for millions of dollars, but I wish I did not contribute to the horror of these disgusting places.
> 
> Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65292*


[/QUOTE]

For those of you who are interested, you can research your pet shop puppy's origin here for free:

http://www.nopuppymills.com/


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 25 2005, 11:22 PM
> *i really want to foster/adopt dogs and give them a second chance too,i think thats why im having difficulty going to school right now, im more passionate in dogs than learning design....but i know that i can apply my design skills in some way and help dogs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, i got jongee from a reputable breeder and would reccommend her, shes fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65310*


[/QUOTE]
I feel the same way as you... I am not passionate about computers like i am with dogs/animals









What breeder did you get jongee from?


----------



## BugHillHeather

Debbie of Jacob Maltese is very, very nice. I think her Maltese are beautiful!



> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 25 2005, 11:41 PM
> *It is so sad that so many of us will not recommend the breeders who we have purchased from.  This is really sad.  Does this mean we all have really high expectations, or we are tricked or breeders just aren't as good as they make it seem?
> 
> Vicki Fierheller (Four Halls Maltese) is one of the best breeders I know.  I have been to her home and her dogs are so loved.  It is clean and she only has a small number.  She finishes all her Maltese in Canada and the US before they are bred.  She does OFA testing on all her dogs.  They get the best carre and I strive to be like her one day.
> 
> I also highly recommend Jeanne Haley (Rijes Maltese), Heidi Sullivan (Aria Maltese), Debbie Cleckley (Jacob Maltese), and Denise Rhode (Darylnn Maltese).  These breeders I talk to personally but I am sure there are others I don't know personally.  There must also be a few more I have forgotten.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65313*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## bellasmommy

I got Bella from Veranda Maltese in Carthage TX. I didn't visit her home even though she offered (I was younger and not as responsible as I am now) but I have no complaints. Barbara was very professional and I could always tell that Bella was loved long before I met her. Good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 26 2005, 07:40 AM
> *I feel the same way as you... I am not passionate about computers like i am with dogs/animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What breeder did you get jongee from?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65397*


[/QUOTE]

hahaha i guess thats why ur starting ur own doggy online store, isnt it??
















jongees breeder is Eleanor Merget from So.California..


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 25 2005, 08:41 PM
> *It is so sad that so many of us will not recommend the breeders who we have purchased from.  This is really sad.  Does this mean we all have really high expectations, or we are tricked or breeders just aren't as good as they make it seem?
> 
> Vicki Fierheller (Four Halls Maltese) is one of the best breeders I know.  I have been to her home and her dogs are so loved.  It is clean and she only has a small number.  She finishes all her Maltese in Canada and the US before they are bred.  She does OFA testing on all her dogs.  They get the best carre and I strive to be like her one day.
> 
> I also highly recommend Jeanne Haley (Rijes Maltese), Heidi Sullivan (Aria Maltese), Debbie Cleckley (Jacob Maltese), and Denise Rhode (Darylnn Maltese).  These breeders I talk to personally but I am sure there are others I don't know personally.  There must also be a few more I have forgotten.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65313*


[/QUOTE]

I can't find Four Halls or Darylnn Maltese. Do they have websites? What states are they in?


----------



## dhodina

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65313


I can't find Four Halls or Darylnn Maltese. Do they have websites? What states are they in?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65538
[/QUOTE]


Fierheller Vicki & Glenna, Four Halls Perm Reg'd. A small highly respected hobby show kennel with a tradition of quality not quantity. Puppies from our champions are available occasionally. Inquiries welcome. 128 Delaney Dr, Ajax, ON L1T 2L8. (905-619-2750; e-mail: [email protected]).

I couldn't find the other one either 

But here is a link to a picture of one of Four Halls dogs....

http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeds/maltese.html


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by mee+May 26 2005, 12:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 07:40 AM
> *
> I feel the same way as you... I am not passionate about computers like i am with dogs/animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What breeder did you get jongee from?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65397*
Click to expand...

hahaha i guess thats why ur starting ur own doggy online store, isnt it??















[/B][/QUOTE]
YUP...


----------



## HappyB

I have only positive things to say about Sinphony of Venice Maltese. My Andy came from them. His sire is Ch Rhapsody's Indecent Mystery, and his dam is Ch Little Jewel. If you have time, you might want to check out their site.

Click here: http://www.sinphonyofvenice.it/inglese/frame.htm 

Oh, they also own my little Kim's sire.


----------



## puppylucy

lucylou.. so far i've only skimmed it, but its a beautiful site


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 01:37 PM
> *lucylou.. so far i've only skimmed it, but its a beautiful site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65622*


[/QUOTE]


Most important, these are wonderful people. It's a mother and daughte team. The daughter is sixteen, and she is so mature, loves the dogs, and also shows them. Here is a better link to their whole site.

Click here: Sinphony of Venice - Allevamento di cani maltese


----------



## msmagnolia

While looking for a maltese puppy I contacted Debbie Cleckley who put me in touch with my breeder who is from GA. Debbie's dog, Fame, is the sire to Sassy and Sadie. I think that she is wonderful and my breeder is great. I would purchase from either of them. In fact, I purchased 2 pups from my breeder.


----------



## TheButtercup

the buttercup was from a breeder/broker in TN. i thought she was a hobby breeder, but upon more research, the woman i got her from doesnt actually "only breed" maltese, affenpinschers, chins, papillons, etc....but she is a broker. i was heartbroken to learn that, especially after seeing on her pedigree some of the wonderful kennel names on her "daddy's side" of the family... it was when i began researching the names on momma's side that i realized her momma was a typical mill momma







i was so devastated because connie seemed very concerned with buttercup's well-being for quite some time after i got her, too. then about a year ago, i got a random email from her, and it appeared it was more of a mailing list type email, trying to sell me internet vet meds or something. i guess it's like a mary kay for pet meds, lol. 

the buttercup's future little sibling may be a rescue. or may be from a well-researched breeder. now that i'm older/wiser/whatever and i know what to really look for and what the "right" answers are the the "right" questions that i knew back then LOL....

either way, i think i could not have a more perfect maltese for me and my lifestyle. i always wonder what buttercup's life would be like if she'd have gone home with someone else. but i know she's happiest with me 










ann marie and the "i'm so very loved, by so very many people. aren't i lucky?" buttercup


----------



## Joann

We got Drill Sergeant from a wonderful breeder in Gerogia. Small, select breeding stock heavy on the AKC Ch. lines. Lots of pictures, able to see the home and parents, a very knowledgable breeder. Being owned by a Vet Tech (or is that the other way around???) he's been well tended medically and is perfect, no problems. With all the issues aboutr BYB and such, I'm hesitant to give out the breeder info, but you can contact me privately and I would love to share her site with you.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Joann_@May 28 2005, 10:02 AM
> *We got Drill Sergeant from a wonderful breeder in Gerogia. Small, select breeding stock heavy on the AKC Ch. lines. Lots of pictures, able to see the home and parents, a very knowledgable breeder. Being owned by a Vet Tech (or is that the other way around???) he's been well tended medically and is perfect, no problems. With all the issues aboutr BYB and such, I'm hesitant to give out the breeder info, but you can contact me privately and I would love to share her site with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66417*


[/QUOTE]

I love that picture in your Gallery of him standing on the blanket. He is just precious!!!


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@May 26 2005, 11:33 AM
> *I can't find Four Halls or Darylnn Maltese. Do they have websites? What states are they in?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65538*


[/QUOTE]

Four Halls Maltese is in Ontario, Canada. She does not have a website but I have photos of her Maltese I took myself. All her Maltese are breath taking in real life. 

Darylnn Maltese website is http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/. She lives in Florida.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+May 28 2005, 07:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Frosty's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2005, 11:33 AM
> *I can't find Four Halls or Darylnn Maltese. Do they have websites? What states are they in?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65538*
Click to expand...

Four Halls Maltese is in Ontario, Canada. She does not have a website but I have photos of her Maltese I took myself. All her Maltese are breath taking in real life. 

Darylnn Maltese website is http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/. She lives in Florida.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66517
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh I went to the Darlynn site and wow.... anyone who gets a puppy from them is very lucky. She has been mentored by Sharon Girvin, Joyce Watkins' (Marcris) partner and handler... the best of the best....

What I am seeing is that there are quite a few small show breeders out there. For some reason none of these came up in searches when I was looking. But at that time, I had never even heard of Marcris, etc. This site is such a great source for breeder info! Thanks Charmypoo for introducing so many high quality smaller-scale breeders to us!


----------



## HappyB

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 28 2005, 07:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2005, 07:29 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Frosty's Mom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 26 2005, 11:33 AM
> I can't find Four Halls or Darylnn Maltese. Do they have websites? What states are they in?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65538*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Four Halls Maltese is in Ontario, Canada. She does not have a website but I have photos of her Maltese I took myself. All her Maltese are breath taking in real life.
> 
> Darylnn Maltese website is http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/. She lives in Florida.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66517*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

Gosh I went to the Darlynn site and wow.... anyone who gets a puppy from them is very lucky. She has been mentored by Sharon Girvin, Joyce Watkins' (Marcris) partner and handler... the best of the best....

What I am seeing is that there are quite a few small show breeders out there. For some reason none of these came up in searches when I was looking. But at that time, I had never even heard of Marcris, etc. This site is such a great source for breeder info! Thanks Charmypoo for introducing so many high quality smaller-scale breeders to us!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66526
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sharon Girvin of Bluehills Maltese has given more than one new person a chance to get a start with Maltese. One of my champions came from her, and for that I am thankful. Since I have so few dogs, I co-own him with my friend. She finished him in seven shows. Sharon, my friend, and I were at the same show last weekend, and she wanted to know all about Pride and how he was doing. She is a neat lady


----------



## clharter

I loved Duke's breeder. Her name is Kim payne. Her web site is Kimpaynes pupsonline. She was very concerend with how and where Duke would be raised. I got to see pictures of the parents. When I took him to the vet for the first time my vet was very impressesd and said he is an excellent example of the breed. So I would recomend her


----------



## Quincymom

I also recommend Nedra at Villa Marsesca Maltese. I got Jonas from her. I read some criticism in another thread that she prefers smaller Maltese--but heck, so do I! Jonas is now 4 pounds (at 10 months) and a wonderful Maltese--he is a beauty and has the Maltese looks and personality as well as pedigree behind him. Nedra was a wonderful, caring, responsible breeder, who has the same standard of care for all her dogs--the very best vet care, food, upbringing etc, that I would do with just my two. I don't hesitate to recommend her and would love to obtain another Malt from her someday. In my search for Jonas, I spoke to a few well known Maltese breeders and asked around, and I decided against getting a dog from one of these. Sometimes things just don't feel right, no matter how good the reputation.
Quincymom


----------



## charmypoo

I also would recommend Nedra. Peresonally, I feel there is nothing wrong with liking smaller Maltese. Her Maltese aren't teenie and she doesn't breed for teenie. She has three newly finished champions and more are in the ring. Two of her champions were bred by Susie Pham (Chalet de Maltese) who I also recommend. She is also the breeder of my Sparkle.


----------



## 3Maltmom

See if this quick link works. This poster appears to be the same poster,
or buddies with this one:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...ding-second-furbaby-family-2.html#post1752226

Until the admins jump in, I would not click on the poster's links.


----------



## Orla

3Maltmom said:


> See if this quick link works. This poster appears to be the same poster,
> or buddies with this one:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...ding-second-furbaby-family-2.html#post1752226
> 
> Until the admins jump in, I would not click on the poster's links.


They're spam bots - not really people


----------



## Maltsnme

LexiAndNikkisMom said:


> I got Lexi from Kathy White (White's Ashwood Kennel) in Garden Grove, IA. I have since found out she is technically a puppymill, so I would NOT recommend her.
> 
> For my 2nd puppy I'm trying to go off the AMA list. Right now I'm waiting on some litters from Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker (Babydoll Maltese), Cheryl Filson(Cher-Chien Maltese), and Bobbie Dodd. All of the litters are due any day now.


Hi there...I'm SO late in this and not sure if you have a puppy yet or not, but I have FOUR dogs from Cheryl Filson (Cher-Chien) and I can't recommend her enough. She is such a wonderful person and you would be thrilled with one of her babies. She currently has THE cutest!!! boy available! He is ready to go home and the ONLY reason, she isnt keeping him is because she just doesn't need a boy, otherwise, not sure you could pry him outta her hands. 

Karla McCoy
Silkam Maltese - Home
www.animaltell.com


----------



## lisaj1354

My Pepper is a rescue. He was born in a puppy mill in Florida, rescued by a fabulous group in Georgia, fostered in Massachusetts, and now is happily (I hope) living the good life in NJ.

He's traveled more in his almost 2 years than I have!


----------



## bonernova

My Malt Allie came from a family who "Didn't have enough time for her". I hate that saying, but that's just my OPO. She is a very sweet doggie. I have no clue where she came from exactly. No back ground what so ever actually other than they took really good care of her as far as heart worm preventative, good quality food and treats, vet care, etc.


----------



## SammieMom

meant to post under 1 above


----------



## SammieMom

My puppy came from a local lady who breeds in her home and has several females and one male. I think most people don't do as much research as when buying a new car. I know I did not on the possible issues if you don't go to a true breeder. Just always wanted one, so I started looking in the paper. I had not heard of BYB or any of the issues. I had a Lasa for 12 years and no issues and she was from a pet store when I was 21. I thought of cages in the yard being a BYB. She is kind, dogs are very clean and loved. Then one day I went to visit my pup/girl and some of the liter was gone and she had stitches. Something happened with adult dogs and mother. Anyway she did not make it. So I bought the only 2 brothers left. I went for (1 female) and came home with (2 males) that was not a good match as it is. Should be one of each sex. And then it gets worse, one of the males passed away from the shunt problem at 7 months. The breeder was very upset and refunded my $. I learned the problem happens after you have met and held them. You want them. I have my precious Sammie. He has no problems excepts his ears were up and folded but they poke up at the fold a little through the hair still. Don't notice it really. If I get him a playmate it will be from a referral. A true breeder. There were no liver testing on puppies and went home at 8 weeks. They were so tiny. I don't have records of any but his parents. I have since read and learned I should have went to a true breeder. Had a liver test. Good news is I have Sammie and he is a doll baby.


----------



## sophie

Your Sammie is adorable. 

Linda



Kandis said:


> My puppy came from a local lady who breeds in her home and has several females and one male. I think most people don't do as much research as when buying a new car. I know I did not on the possible issues if you don't go to a true breeder. Just always wanted one, so I started looking in the paper. I had not heard of BYB or any of the issues. I had a Lasa for 12 years and no issues and she was from a pet store when I was 21. I thought of cages in the yard being a BYB. She is kind, dogs are very clean and loved. Then one day I went to visit my pup/girl and some of the liter was gone and she had stitches. Something happened with adult dogs and mother. Anyway she did not make it. So I bought the only 2 brothers left. I went for (1 female) and came home with (2 males) that was not a good match as it is. Should be one of each sex. And then it gets worse, one of the males passed away from the shunt problem at 7 months. The breeder was very upset and refunded my $. I learned the problem happens after you have met and held them. You want them. I have my precious Sammie. He has no problems excepts his ears were up and folded but they poke up at the fold a little through the hair still. Don't notice it really. If I get him a playmate it will be from a referral. A true breeder. There were no liver testing on puppies and went home at 8 weeks. They were so tiny. I don't have records of any but his parents. I have since read and learned I should have went to a true breeder. Had a liver test. Good news is I have Sammie and he is a doll baby.


----------



## mysugarbears

I just got my Reese from TNT (Tom and Theresa Meyer).


----------



## Cosy

I purchased two maltese (at different times) from Bonnie Palmer of Angel Maltese. Toy is the oldest and a great little dog. She left with my daughter once she was grown and moved out on her own. I also have Cosy who is two years younger than Toy. She is a doll and a joy to have.


----------



## socalyte

I know I'm late to the game, but: I am picking up my little girl this Friday-- I purchased her from Denise Rodhe from Darlynn’s Maltese in Florida. She shows and has some wonderful champion lines. She has beautiful puppies and she is picky about where she places her pups.


----------



## princessre

I just realized I never posted here that I got Bijou from Shinemore in Korea. Gosh, I kind of miss her long hair here. 










And everyone knows I got Casanova from Bonnie Palmer. 

Both of them have just the baby look and baby personality that I wanted!! They are super affectionate and are permanently glued to me. Those two things, (plus being able to play with their hair and outfits haha), is everything I ever wanted in a "dog."










I will say that I would probably try to get a rescue next time because of what my relationship with my cat has taught me.


----------



## LuluLolly

I got my first maltese Lulu from a backyard breeder in owingsville, Ky. and have never had any problems with her. My 2nd and 3rd maltese Lollypop and Willow I got from phlicks 'and Sands in Tennessee. And I'm in love with all 3. They are all great dogs!


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Tiffany is from a shelter. Her last people gave her (and one of her puppies) up because they couldn't afford to keep her. Her puppy looked full Maltese too, so I think they might have been breeding her on purpose.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey is a rescue and Sophia is from Phlick's Maltese in Tennessee. I couldn't be happier with both of my girls.


----------



## mysugarbears

Chloe is from a BYB before i knew better. Riley and Noelle are rescues and Reese is from TNT and i'm very happy.


----------



## Snowbody

Jeez, thought I did this ages ago. Tyler's from Chrisman and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## KAG

Snowbody said:


> Jeez, thought I did this ages ago. Tyler's from Chrisman and i couldn't be happier.


Sue, you probably did. This thread started in 2005. LOL
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## DianeH

Except for my daughter's. All of mine are from Divine.

Dianeh


----------



## princessre

DianeH said:


> Except for my daughter's. All of mine are from Divine.
> 
> Dianeh


Please post pics of your babies! I would love to see them all...and I am always wanting to see Divine babies too....there are not many on SM that I am aware of....


----------



## Delilahs Mommy




----------



## angelsugar

My sweet baby Elliott....Big Butt Elliott... is from Darlynn's Maltese in FL.

My make me laugh all day long character, Victor.. is an adoptee from Blue Hill Maltese also in FL.

I am blessed!! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## aksm4

My Luna is from Au poile D'anges in quebec . breeder Guylaine Angers.


----------



## hoaloha

My Obi Won is from Stacy (bellarata Maltese) in central CA- he is Bellarata's You Better Believe It


----------



## jayjay27

I got mine from a breeder she was in EBay


----------



## synigal

We got our Toby from an older lady who couldn't take care of him anymore. He had been abandoned once before at a shelter and my groomer knew I was looking for one. When toby came available she immediately called me and that was almost 3 years ago now. He is just the best bud I have ever had. <3


----------



## love is yuki

I got my Yuki from Cheryl Filson of Cher Chien Maltese, and I really, really like cheryl as a person and as a breeder. I would buy again from her in an instant.


----------



## kcbellifemine

*Recommendation for where to purchase your Maltese*

I recommend Chrismans. They are excellent breeders. (They also show some of their dogs)They are known for their baby doll faces. I am extremely happy with my Powder Puff. She is the real deal. My dog meets up to the AKC definition and standard for the breed. She is beautiful,smart, has a great temperament and is healthy. Lots of luck.


----------



## LexiMom

My Lexi I adopted and My Cassidy is a Bonnie's Angel (Bonnie Palmer)


----------



## MelanieJ

I found Bailey on PetFind.com. After alot of research I found a breeder in Alabama,Ashley Bach of A and B Maltese.I started talking to her,about getting him.After several emails,and a few phone calls,I decided she sounded like someone who took take of her dogs.She had me decide how I wanted him to be sent to me. After she received the payment,she made his vet appointment because they have to have a et check at least 10 days before flying. Then she made flight arrangments,and sent all the details to me. She shipped him out on Sunday morning,and I picked him up Sunday afternoon.

I have had no problems at all with Bailey,he is a very healthy,happy boy.


----------



## segue815

*Reputable Breeder*

Hi Everyone,
I got Zoe from JB Little Maltese in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada. They have champion show Maltese, and every step of the way they communicated with me from before the birth, after the birth sent photos and answered my questions. I am still in touch with them. They are a mother/daughter team and fantastic people. I recommend them all the time. :aktion033:

Mary (Zoe's Mum)



BugHillHeather said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could share where they got their Maltese or from whom specifically they got their Maltese. Also, any recommendations (good or bad), experiences, advice, etc. --would be great if you could share those.
> Thanks!!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Leiah is a rescue (i got her from a shelter) and Lena is a Bonnie's Angel (Bonnie Palmer).


----------



## lmillette

Ladysmom said:


> My Lady is a rescue. She originally came from a pet shop/puppy mill and has multiple health issues including diabetes and epilepsy. I would obviously not recommend getting a puppy from a pet shop or puppy mill. As it was in Lady's case, she was perfectly healthy for nearly 5 years until all theses genetic "time bombs" started going off.
> 
> As far as adopting a rescue, I would recommend it 100%. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in nearly 25 years. My two Siamese cats are also rescues. The love and devotion you get back from an animal who has been discarded or abused as my Siamese Sarah was can't compare with puppy or kitten love in my opinion! It is so rewarding to help these special souls work through their issues and baggage.


I saw your post and agree that rescues are the best option. I got my Maltese, Opey 5 years ago from a pet store but he ultimately came from a puppy mill. The day I purchased him, I didn’t go into the pet store to purchase a dog, I just saw this sweet little Maltese and it was love at first sight. However, I was totally and completely ignorant at the time about the pet store/puppy mill stuff and it will be rescues only from now on. I read your post about Lady, and that makes me nervous as my Opey just turned 5 in January...


----------



## Rocks

Louie is from craigslist. He was about 5 when I got him and he seems to be in good health. I have no idea if he came from a puppy mill or a good breeder but he had no papers when I got him so that makes me suspect either a puppy mill or possibly the breeder didn't think he was show quality so didn't bother getting him papers. Quite frankly I am not very concerned with where he came from because to me it doesn't matter because I love him. Of course I prefer that he didn't come from a puppy mill but there is nothing I can do about it and either way he needed a home and I needed him. When I got him they were asking to get some money for him to be sure he was going to a good home but when they saw how we interacted they let me have him for free. I have never paid for a puppy or dog in my life so I have never supported the mills, every dog I've ever had was a rescue. The only reason I consider paying for him was I really wanted a Maltese after meeting so many of them over the summer at garage sales and falling in love with the breed. Honestly even if I knew he came from a puppy mill I would have still taken him because they need homes too and I could never turn away an animal in need.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

I got my Daisy Grace from the classified ads. I wqas reading trying to find a desk. I turned the page in the newspaper and this as jumped out at me. I was a normal size type is seemed to be the only ad on the page. I called the lady and she said that "her husband got the dog for her for Mother's Day and she needed to go back to work and she wanted to get RID of the dog". I was there is 30 minutes. I pulled up in the driveway and saw this little ball of fluff running in the yard. She looked more like a baby rabbit jumping in the yard...I grabbed her up and I thought my heart was going to burst open. I have been wrapped around her little paw ever since!!!


----------



## LoveLucy

Ladysmom said:


> I just began to realize how many wonderful adult animals were out there looking for homes and decided that was how I wanted to get my furkids from then on.
> 
> Puppies and kittens can be pains, but so can adult dogs and cats you have not had from the start, too, so I don't know if I'd recommend getting a rescue to avoid typical puppy or kitten behavior. Just like with people, bad habits are often harder to break than establishing good habits right from the start. Rescues all come with issues and baggage from their past life. Some can be overcome, some are just part of their unique personality.
> 
> I just happen to get more satisfaction from giving a secondhand dog or cat another chance. It is so rewarding to see them blossom right before your eyes. Someday, when I retire, I want to finally foster. I know I can't save or adopt them all, so this would be another way to help the cause.


Totally agreed about adopting an adult dog. You can find just about any kind of dog you want in a shelter. My original reason for wanting an adult dog was to avoid the puppy issues. However, the more time I spend with dogs, the more I also realize that I just LOVE adult dogs the best. In fact, I adore senior dogs the most. Rescue dogs definitely come with "issues and baggage" and sometimes it almost KILLS me because I'll never know exactly what makes her act in certain ways. There are just times when I can see that she is reacting to a memory of the past and I'll never know what it is. But with so many dogs needing homes, and it being such a joy to adopt an adult dog and watch as it slowly begins to dawn on them that they are HERE TO STAY...it's just wonderful. Highly recommended.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

BugHillHeather said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could share where they got their Maltese or from whom specifically they got their Maltese. Also, any recommendations (good or bad), experiences, advice, etc. --would be great if you could share those.
> Thanks!!!!!


My precious Daisy Grace was advertised in the classified ads. I called and this lady said she wnted to get RID of her. I was there is 30 minutes with $400.00 cash in hand. I pulled up in the driveway and saw this little ball of fluff bouncing around the yard. I scooped her up and held her close and I thought my heart was going to burst. It was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!!!:wub: She has had me wrapped around her little paw ever since!! I don't know where she came from and I didn't get papers but she is my precious little baby girl and none of that matters to me. I wouldn't take a million dollars for her!!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

I live in British Columbia and got our Maltese from Mellilla Maltese out of Squamish, BC. We visited their home in July and spent a few hours with Zita. She had two puppies at the time. We got to see her pack. Mom, dad, grandma and Aunt. You could tell how much she loved her animals. We had to fill out a questionnaire. We were told that pups did NOT go home before 12 weeks and small ones longer. Once Isabella was born we got updates and photos each week. We were encouraged to visit when she was 8 weeks which we did. Zita and Gyula are awesome people. Now that Isabella is home, if I have a question I phone or email. Now I send weekly photos. I would get another pup from them in a minute. They have become good friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

